# MN APR expansion



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

my problem with all clubs in minnesota which i have lived in all my life and now 60 years old is they all have some good ideals but between the dnr,politics and clubs nothing really gets done. yes apr state wide would be great, but first we need to start getting rid of at least two-thirds of the states predators or more,have protected winter feeding programs for deer,put dnr people that listen and do try to improve deer hunting which helps sell more license probably someone who is not a wildlfe person with common sense, start protecting our wild life from diseased domestic cows and when these people bring in a disease make them responsible and pay for damages which never got done in northwest minnesota with the mexican T.B. which was brought in from southern texas plus make these ranchers feed their cows in a much better feeding area and not let them spray feed in the open fields near deer areas.


----------

